
How do spammers harvest email addresses ? - abl
http://www.private.org.il/harvest.html
======
nirmal
My email address is in plain text all over the place. I rarely see spam
though. Almost all of my mail is redirected to Gmail and their spam filters
are great. Do community based spam filters exist? Sort of like how AdBlock has
feeds for ad rules.

Although, I understand that spamming is annoying to people that manage
infrastructure.

